# quiero verlo / quiero verle



## GimmyGimmy

¡Hola!

Me llamo Alessandro, soy un chico italiano y llevo unos 5 meses estudiando español.
Tengo una pregunta sobre el utilizo de los pronombres personales complemento y más precisamente los directos en tercera persona (lo/la/los/las).

Si por ejemplo tengo esta frase :

_Quiero ver a José.

_Me imagino que utilizando los pronombres se convierta en

_Quiero ver*lo*.

_¿Es también correcto decir _"Quiero ver*le*" _utilizando los pronombres indirectos (le/les) como se ve de vez en cuando por internet_?


_Pues, y lo mismo para el plural :

_Quiero ver a José y Juan ---> Quiero ver*los*.

_¿Se puede decir también_ "Quiero ver*les*"?

_
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## ursu-lab

La forma più corretta è utilizzare i pronomi diretti per il complemento diretto, cosa che si fa, se non erro, in Latino America senza alcuna difficoltà. In Spagna, invece, è comune usare la forma indiretta (ma non in tutte le comunità) con il famoso "leísmo", e, addirittura, in alcune zone c`'è anche il "laismo", in cui usano il pron. diretto quando ci vuole la forma indiretta: le digo -> la digo. Quest'ultimo caso è proprio scorretto, mentre quello precedente è accettato.


----------



## Casaviva

Hola, soy española y me parece que las dos formas son correctas.

Verlos se puede utilizar para cosas también, no como verles que sólo se refiere a personas. Pero está bien dicho de las dos maneras.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se vogliamo essere precisi, il "leísmo" è considerato corretto solo con l'accusativo maschile.

Quiero ver a Juan -> quiero verle verlo 

Quiere ver a Paula -> quiero verle  verla 

Comunque, visto che per un madrelingua italiano non è assolutamente un problema distinguere un accusativo da un dativo, secondo me è più semplice usare i pronomi diretti anche con le persone. 
Inoltre, c'è anche da considerare il fatto che il "leísmo" non è usato da almeno il 90% degli ispanofoni (cioè tutti - o quasi - meno *una parte* della Spagna).  


DRAE
* 1.     * m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_ de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.

* 2.     * m._ Gram._ *Incorrección *consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_ para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se refiere a personas, o para el acusativo *femenino *singular o plural.


----------



## Tomby

"_*La* digo un secreto_" o "_decir*la* un secreto_" es laísmo y "_*Lo* digo un secreto_" o "decir*lo* un secreto" es loísmo porque lo correcto sería "_*le* digo un secreto_" o "_decir*le* un secreto_", independientemente de si la persona a quien "contamos el secreto" es un hombre o una mujer (complemento indirecto).
En el caso del verbo "ver" creo que lo correcto sería decir "_quiero ver*lo*_" o "_quiero ver*la*_"; el verbo es transitivo y la "persona vista" es el complemento directo. Decir "_quiero ver*le*_" sería leísmo.
El tema no es fácil ni para los propios nativos.
TT.


----------



## GimmyGimmy

Gracias, ahora todo está claro.


----------



## honeyheart

GimmyGimmy said:


> Tengo una pregunta sobre el utilizo el uso/la utilización de los pronombres personales complemento


----------



## 0scar

Quiero ver a Juan -> quiero verle  verlo 

Dialogo:
A. ¿Puede avisarle a Juan que quiero verle?
B. ¿Verle que cosa?
A. Tiene razón, mejor digale que quiero verlo.


----------



## Neuromante

La única razón por la cual el leismo es aceptado por la academia de la lengua es que los hispanopeninsulares no quieren reconocer que es un error. Simplemente, en vez de luchar en las escuelas para corregirlo, como hacen con tantas cosas, lo toman como una seña de identidad y pretender imponerlo, o al menos darle patente de corso

No hay ninguna justificación en "personas versus objetos" para cometer leismo. Simplemente es un argumento hecho "a posteriori"


Y soy español, les recuerdo.


Pd:
Oscar, creo que la primera frase está mal, sería:
¿Puede avisar a Juan de que quiero verlo? o ¿Puede avisarlo de que quiero verlo?


----------



## 0scar

Claro que está mal, pero lo correcto es: _¿Puede avisarle a Juan que quiero verlo? _
Más largo y en forma de diálogo_:_
_A. ¿Puede avisarle a Juan algo?_
_B. Si puedo._
_A. Avisele que quiero verlo [a él], o mejor dicho, avisele que quiero verle la cara._


_"...*de *que quiero verlo..." es dequeísmo_


----------



## chlapec

_Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:_
*avisar*. Con el sentido de ‘advertir o hacer saber algo a alguien’, puede construirse de dos formas:

*a)* _Avisar_ [a alguien] de algo. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por la preposición_*de*: Avisaron al embajador *de* la llegada del presidente. _Si este complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _*que*,_ es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: _Avisaron al embajador *de que* el presidente había llegado_. El complemento de persona es, en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _El embajador fue avisado de la llegada del presidente_. Por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben emplearse las formas _*lo*(s),_ _*la*(s):_ _«Una doncella *la* avisó *de que* la llamaban por teléfono»_ (Grandes _Aires_ [Esp. 2002])_._
*b)* _Avisar_ [algo] a alguien. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento directo y el complemento de persona es indirecto: _«¿Quién *le* avisó mi llegada?»_ (Melgares _Anselmo_ [Esp. 1985]). Este régimen es el habitual cuando el aviso se expresa a través de una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción _que_ o un pronombre, y especialmente cuando la intención es admonitoria o amenazante: _«Cierta mañana de calor terrible *le* avisaron *que* lo habían ascendido a mayor»_ (Martínez _Perón_ [Arg. 1989]); _Te aviso que me estoy cansando de tus impertinencias; Se lo avisó_.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Muy bueno el aporte de chlapec. Creo que en España se suele _avisar a alguien de algo_ (caso A) y en Argentina acostumbramos _avisar algo a alguien_ (caso B). Por esta cuestión de usos nos suena extraña la manera alternativa de decir lo mismo.


----------



## GimmyGimmy

chlapec said:


> _Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:_
> *avisar*. Con el sentido de ‘advertir o hacer saber algo a alguien’, puede construirse de dos formas:
> 
> *a)* _Avisar_ [a alguien] de algo. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por la preposición_*de*: Avisaron al embajador *de* la llegada del presidente. _Si este complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción _*que*,_ es correcto el empleo conjunto de la preposición y la conjunción: _Avisaron al embajador *de que* el presidente había llegado_. El complemento de persona es, en esta construcción, el complemento directo, pues funciona como sujeto de la pasiva: _El embajador fue avisado de la llegada del presidente_. Por ello, cuando este complemento es un pronombre átono de tercera persona, deben emplearse las formas _*lo*(s),_ _*la*(s):_ _«Una doncella *la* avisó *de que* la llamaban por teléfono»_ (Grandes _Aires_ [Esp. 2002])_._
> *b)* _Avisar_ [algo] a alguien. El contenido del aviso se expresa mediante un complemento directo y el complemento de persona es indirecto: _«¿Quién *le* avisó mi llegada?»_ (Melgares _Anselmo_ [Esp. 1985]). Este régimen es el habitual cuando el aviso se expresa a través de una oración subordinada encabezada por la conjunción _que_ o un pronombre, y especialmente cuando la intención es admonitoria o amenazante: _«Cierta mañana de calor terrible *le* avisaron *que* lo habían ascendido a mayor»_ (Martínez _Perón_ [Arg. 1989]); _Te aviso que me estoy cansando de tus impertinencias; Se lo avisó_.



Cuando se usa con el sentido a), se puede también decir ...._"*le*" aviso_?

La encontré en un manual de conversacíon española hace unos días y ahora me entra una duda...

_
J. : Hola tía soy Juanito mi mamá salió y quería pedirte permiso de salir un momento a jugar al jardín con el  vecino.
T. : Sí Juanito no te preocupes yo *le* aviso a tu mamá. Portate bien y no regreses muy tarde.
J. : Gracias tía. Hasta luego


_Me parece un poco raro porque en italiano _avvisare _es transitivo y se diría_* la* avviso io tua mamma, _o en forma masculina _*lo* avviso io tuo papà._


----------



## ursu-lab

È lo stesso discorso di "ver". Certo che puoi usare "le", ma si tratta di leísmo.

Cioè si tratta di leísmo se dici:
Puedes avisar a Mario? Sí, le avisaré yo. (al posto di "lo")

Ma nell'esempio che hai citato tu:



> _yo *le* aviso a tu mamá._



non è leísmo, è semplicemente ridondanza pronome/complemento. In questo caso si usa il "le" e non il "la". Se metti il pronome diretto potrebbe sembrare "avisar" nel senso della seconda accezione che cita il dizionario: avisar algo a alguien.


----------



## GimmyGimmy

Ok, grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Ese "le" no está en el lugar de "madre", sustituye a lo que le vas a decir.


Sí, Juanito no te preocupes. Yo le (Hago saber/paso tu aviso) a tu mama.
Sí Juanito...   Yo la aviso (A ella) de que sales a jugar.


Otro ejemplo más escueto:

Lo *aviso de* que si sigue por ese camino se caerá al mar. (Aviso a alguien)
Le *aviso* que si sigue por ese camino se caerá al mar. (Aviso de algo)


----------

